# Reality Punk



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

There has arisen the Punks and The Goths and the rest of them... Recently however my eldest niece has become interested in "Steam Punk" and (of course) went to her Uncle and Aunt for more sources of inspiration. Her Aunt was the only "Pink Goth" in Dundee and her Uncle.... Her aunt provided her with dress patterns and her uncle with descriptions of suitable "Steam Punk" items. for her role playing. I have just bid farewell to my niece and her "current" after having spent two hours showing her "current" that the items described REALLY DID EXIST. What would have happened with "The Empire" if these things had really been built and worked I am not sure. After having shown him my collection of locomotives and rolling stock I then went on to expouse my "to build" list for my railway. I think he was very nearly "ill" when I explained one of my future projects, the NBL Coal Burning Gas Turbine locomotive of 1C0-C01 configuration.

So, it would seem that I am a follower of "Reality Punk" as everything I build was REAL (unfortunately)....


regards

ralph


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph: "Steam punk" That sounds original. Goth has been around for centuries. That other stuff is not new either. You may have missed your calling. "New wave old fashion" may be it for you.

I am still trying to figure out all this internet "code speak" my son uses. He could be rudely insulting me for all I know.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah...'steam punk'...think this largely orginated from the depraved mind of China Mielville. Trains do appear fairly frequently in his twisted totalitarian world; one novel revolves around railroads.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

A site worth looking at , 

http://brassgoggles.co.uk/blog/ 

Was just over looking at the Steam Punk Forum , you should see this fine model of a Steam Punk Spaceship . The thread is 8 pages long, I have given the last page with the finished model. The builder has done a great job, and it features a train in the model too. 

http://brassgoggles.co.uk/forum/ind...5.175.html

For all things Steam Punk. Yeah I visit on a daily basis. The Steam Punk Forum has a great construction area. Lots of talented people making things . Lots of imagineering going on over there !! They also have links to the Diesel Punk forum on the Brass Googles site. Think DC-3's , Hudsons , GG1's , Phllip Marlowe and you have the idea. They do like trains over there.They have good read on the RGS Galloping Goose . 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a show on PBS last week that went into some depth on the Steam Punk ethic. If I recall the show correctly I think it was called "Make". Kind of interesting anyway, at least they are into build things as opposed to tearing things down.. The State Side accolyte of the Steam Punk movement is a quite talented fellow named Jake Van Slatt. He has buit quite a few interesting items... kind of a neat website too. 

http://steampunkworkshop.com/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder if Chris Walas has seen these websites?

That look rather cool.

Ok Did I miss something here in the translation. Are we talking about a youth interested in Live Steam?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 31 Jan 2010 12:04 AM 
I saw a show on PBS last week that went into some depth on the Steam Punk ethic. If I recall the show correctly I think it was called "Make". Kind of interesting anyway, at least they are into build things as opposed to tearing things down. 


Me too! Think it was broadcast by channel 58 (Los Angeles unified school channel) in my area. I like the show "Make". The steam punk part was pretty weird for my tastes though, but here is a link to the full episode:

(the part on steam punk starts at 1:17)


Make; Steam Punk Episode


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting episode ! 

Great to see someone utilizing olde to reshape something new !! Hopefully the ones (steam punks) attending his presentations actually are doing vs what we see/hear a lot of times even within our own hobby as the mantra ; "buy-use-break-toss-buy another- . . . . . . 

While doing my 6yr. delivery gig to residentional construction sites I spotted and accumulated quite a bit of material and items that people just tossed into the construction bins. Quite a bit has covered my workbenches A lot I've rerouted to the local drop-in centre and my fave thrift shop (at their low low pricing probably still over $700 worth of reusables). 


Kudos to the hardcore Steam Punks !! 


thanks for the posting 
and the additional links.

doug c


----------

